# Ready For New Pond



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I picked out the spot I'm going to put my new pond. Will get started on it tomorrow. I drained my old pond last weekend, except for a tiny bit of water and when I walked by it the mosquitoes swarmed me. I'm ready to get my mosquitofish back outside, lol.

Anyways, I plan to make this pond semi long and about 2, maybe 3 feet deep. I am not certain on how long it will be yet. I am also thinking of adding a small bog area for plants. I wish I could put some shrimp in the pond.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Change of plans as far as the shape of the pond.I decided to make it like this:








I'm still not finished so it probably won;t look like this when I get the liner in.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wish i had the space for a pond...but i will be putting out several large tubs this spring..going to set up 2 or 3 smaller ones to breed mosquitos...will use the larvae to feed and also to freeze....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought a few plants for the pond. I got variegated sweet flag, corkscrew rush, a water lily and a black gamecock iris. I want to get some plants that will grow underwater too.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a photo of my pond. This was taken when I first filled it up. The orange goldfish is the mother of the eggs laid.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I want a pond! I have the space....hmmmm


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice pond! What fish are you planning on keeping in it?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I'm still getting more plants to go in it. I am fixing the waterfall too. I'll post more photos when I get the other plants in place. The fake lily pads are going when the real ones start growing.
You should get you a pond ZebraDanio12! 

Right now the only fish I have in it is two 4 or 5 inch goldfish and about 12 mosquitofish. Plus if any of the goldfish eggs hatch i'll have to put them in there when they grow big enough not to be eaten.
I think I want to replace the mosquitofish with rosy red minnows and flagfish. I am thinking about getting some sailfin mollies or fundulus chrysotus for the warmer months. Has anyone kept white clouds in a pond?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I got 10 rosy red minnows and 5 zebra danios for the pond. The danios are enjoying every part of it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

white clouds do great if you can keep them cool...60-75 degrees..and if there is lots of plant cover you might even get babies.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanted to get some white clouds for the pond, but the pet store didn't have any in stock. I have 5 in the house, i'm thinking of putting them in it.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice looking pond! I love the island idea.
Is that PVC pond liner?


----------

